

Ask HN: What iPhone or App Store data/analysis would be interesting? - jmintz

When we (Bump, YCS09/Sequoia) started out developing on iPhone it was really frustrating how little information there was on some aspects of iPhone development and the App Store.  The companies with the most data seem to be the least willing to share it.  Although a bunch of the smaller developers shared lots of helpful data and great analysis.  We have a lot of interesting data from the last 9 months and 8 million downloads and are happy to share a lot of it with the community (there will be some proprietary stuff we can't share but will try to err on the side of sharing).<p>One of the things we are willing to share that most others don't seem to be is our download stats.  I have a couple ideas on analysis, like tying downloads to PR.  But I want to make sure any research we do is useful. So let us know what you would like to see and we will try to accommodate.
======
JoeBorn
A graph charting downloads v time with PR events or advertising milestones
noted, or some more sophisticated analytic for which milestone drove traffic.
I'm terribly interested in understanding the relationship between PR and
downloads, how much "inertia" is there? Does the old "8 views" advertising
axiom that action requires multiple exposures still hold?

------
avis
Thanks for sharing the data!

I'd love to see correlation between age groups->downloads, obviously what you
mentioned; PR->downloads and any other vertical data for the specific
campaign... avi@

